# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Repairing Blueboard cracks

## R3N0-S

Hi all  
I have had a feature wall in my backyard made out of blueboard which has been there for over five years now, and I have notice there are a few cracks and splits in the blueboard which is rendered. 
So Now I am looking at painting the Blueboard so I was wondering if there was any filla I can use to  repair the blueborad other than to patch it with render over again 
Thanks in advance for your advice!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlasterPro

are the cracks and splits in line with the joins of the blue board?

----------


## R3N0-S

yes they are as there seems to be movement in the area due to heaps of constrction in the area

----------


## PlasterPro

This is a common problem with rendered blueboard
If it where mine I would ensure that the blueboard was screwed of at a min of 200mm centres (asumeing that the frameing was adequite) 
Then adress the join including but joins makeing sure that they were securely fastened together with a single timber member spaning the two blueboards and screwed off at 200 centres.
This is all asuming that you have access to the back of strcture? otherwise not sure of any long term solution. 
You could try posting this tread to the plastering forum as it might get a few more hits there.

----------


## myla

hi, 
you could patch the cracks with seal n flex or sikaflex but normal paint typically will struggle to hide this 
now, you could roll on textured paint (fine or medium) using a spaghetti roller which will most likely cover everything but will give a different texture 
some people like it some dont, as its quite "thick" it provides a level of flexibility 
checking/re- fixing as plasterpro mentioned is a step in the right direction 
thanks

----------

